# Shooting Flats with Wire Frame Slingshots.



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Recently I made some 1/4 inch aluminum bent-rod frames for AJW and a couple extra to experiment with. While the 1/4 inch rod is easier to bend than 5/16, if you plan to try it, you should know that my pattern will not be strong enough to avoid unwanted bending unless you wrap it, or insert a wooden handle, or build up a handle with Fimo.

The first one I made from 1/4 inch rod has a Fimo handle and extra long TB Yellow tubes, so I decided to try flats on the other one. First I wrapped the handle with Desert Camo Paracord, then worked a length of TB Red over each fork and tied off the ends. This step is not really necessary, but I'm hoping it will increase band life. Then because I had seen others do it, I reversed the fork so the ends were pointing forward and tied on a 107 bandset. Here's what that looked like.









It only took a few rounds of 3/8 (9.5mm) lead to realize that this configuration is a champion hand-slapper. When it was still painful with .429 (11 mm) lead, I turned the fork back to normal, retied, and _voila!_, the handslap was gone even with 1/4 (6.4mm) steel, though that ammo did produce some stiff recoil which was not present with 3/8 lead. Here's a couple of pics of the finished product.















The 107s are cut for a 7 inch length from tie to pouch and are secured to the frame with Alliance Sterling #64 rubber bands. They are tied as side shooters to eliminate twist.

This is a good shooter and I anticipate good band life.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That looks great with 107's!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bent rods make awesome slingshots. I love them. Good work that one looks great!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Henry, Well Done! Neat improv with the 107's.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a very nice looking slingshot. I should probably try bending one up ... after my 1000 other projects!









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Charles said:


> That is a very nice looking slingshot. I should probably try bending one up ... after my 1000 other projects!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone wants to give it a shot, here's a link to my short tutorial on how to make the frame.

http://oldpeddler.co...w-to/index.html


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> That is a very nice looking slingshot. I should probably try bending one up ... after my 1000 other projects!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anyone wants to give it a shot, here's a link to my short tutorial on how to make the frame.

http://oldpeddler.co...w-to/index.html
[/quote]

Thanks for the link!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey, wha'dew'ya know...I was thinking about this the other day!

Never thought of experimenting with fork tips reversed.


----------

